# Chainsaw Recommendation



## Cody Colston (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's the deal, I'm 60 years old and have a homeowner's MS-250 chainsaw with an 18" bar. It's a 45 cc saw and fine for occassional pruning or firewood cutting but I need something bigger. I gnawed away at a 25" diameter Pine today and finally got it down but it took too long and was way harder than it should have been. I want something big enough to cut 25" - 30" hardwood (Oak, Hickory) as long as you people think I can handle it. I've used chainsaws a lot but the biggest I've ever used was a Husky 55 Rancher that I replaced with the little Stihl when the Husky got stolen. BTW, I'm asking this here instead of the chainsaw forum because I'm not interested in cutting cookies. You people make your living with saws so I figure, who better to ask?

I want another Stihl and am thinking MS-362 CQ (59 cc) or the MS-441 CM (71 cc). The latter saw mentioned is attractive because it has the M-tronic operating system and will take up to a 32" bar if needed (per the Stihl site). 

So, do you think the 441 is too much saw for an old codger? Do you think the 362 is enough saw for the occassional 30" tree? I'm into sawmilling my own lumber for furniture so that's the reason for harvesting trees. Also, with the recent drought, East Texas has thousands of dead Oak trees and I'd like to cut and mill a few before they rot. We don't burn a lot of firewood here - it's 66 degrees right now. I'll be interested to hear your opinions.

C.C.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 2, 2012)

Before buying a new saw, go buy a new "regular" chain and a "half skip" chain.

Try those on the same wood and see if you can suddenly cut faster.

If you can, then all you need to do is properly sharpen your chains and lower the rakers (depth gauges). Learn about that here...

Stihl Chain Saw Safety, Operation & Maintenance Video...
STIHL Incorporated USA -- Information -- Manufacturing the World's Number One Selling Brand of Chain Saws

The key to cutting is speed. If the new chains bog down the saw and the speed slows down, THEN get a more powerful saw.

FYI - A half skip chain or a full skip chain has cutters missing. This allows the saw to keep the speed up with large diameter cuts. But probably more needed on say a 32" bar.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm 65. And a half. I run a 660...for a living. So quit with the "old guy" stuff, okay? 

For what you want to do, and the choices you've listed, I think the 441 will suit you just fine. I don't know what kind of shape you're in but if you can't pack a 441 you better get an aluminum walker and stock up on Geritol. Doing the kind of cutting you talked about you can sit and rest when you please and work at your own pace so a bigger saw won't be that much of a hassle.

You'll probably get a bunch of different ideas about what saw you should buy. You'll hear all kinds of guff about one saw being three ounces lighter and another saw being 2 cc's bigger and on and on and on until you're so confused with the choices available that your eyes get crossed.

Get what _you_ want. If you get a saw you don't like just sell the damn thing and get something else. The only thing I'd really advise is to get a little _more_ saw than you think you'll need. That way you won't be working a little saw to death trying to over compensate for it's lack of power.

And, if you're real brave, go ahead and ask this question in the chainsaw forum. Some of those "cookie cutters" are pretty sharp and they run a variety of saws.

Have fun and be safe, old timer.


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 2, 2012)

Honestly I'm not big on giving what saw to buy advice, and I don't know Stihl saws. I do however have a 372XPW Husky with a 32" Oregon reduced weight bar on it. I run it no problem. I believe the 441 is a comparable saw. If had to cut 30" wood that's what I'd get with a 28" Stihl lightweight bar. Others may say I'm full of barnyard dust? Oh ya I'm 5 years your senior.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> Honestly I'm not big on giving what saw to buy advice, and I don't know Stihl saws. I do however have a 372XPW Husky with a 32" Oregon reduced weight bar on it. I run it no problem. I believe the 441 is a comparable saw. If had to cut 30" wood that's what I'd get with a 28" Stihl lightweight bar. Others may say I'm full of barnyard dust? Oh ya I'm 5 years your senior.



Senior power!!!


----------



## Cody Colston (Feb 2, 2012)

Gologit said:


> For what you want to do, and the choices you've listed, I think the 441 will suit you just fine. I don't know what kind of shape you're in but if you can't pack a 441 you better get an aluminum walker and stock up on Geritol. Doing the kind of cutting you talked about you can sit and rest when you please and work at your own pace so a bigger saw won't be that much of a hassle.



The 441 is the one I really wanted and you're right, I can definitely go at my own pace and rest as needed. I don't work much but my brain on the job but at home, I stay busy. I'm relatively fit for my age and for what I do...not fit like you fallers, though. Running a 660 professionally at 65 is impressive.

Thanks for the replies and I think I'll be visiting the local Stihl dealer soon. 

C.C.


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 2, 2012)

Cody Colston said:


> Here's the deal, I'm 60 years old and have a homeowner's MS-250 chainsaw with an 18" bar. It's a 45 cc saw and fine for occassional pruning or firewood cutting but I need something bigger. I gnawed away at a 25" diameter Pine today and finally got it down but it took too long and was way harder than it should have been. I want something big enough to cut 25" - 30" hardwood (Oak, Hickory) as long as you people think I can handle it. I've used chainsaws a lot but the biggest I've ever used was a Husky 55 Rancher that I replaced with the little Stihl when the Husky got stolen. BTW, I'm asking this here instead of the chainsaw forum because I'm not interested in cutting cookies. You people make your living with saws so I figure, who better to ask?
> 
> I want another Stihl and am thinking MS-362 CQ (59 cc) or the MS-441 CM (71 cc). The latter saw mentioned is attractive because it has the M-tronic operating system and will take up to a 32" bar if needed (per the Stihl site).
> 
> ...



I have a Stihl 361 (the predecessor of the 362) , and it has no problem in handling 22" or smaller trees with a 24" bar. Bigger trees could be done--just takes more cuts and there's more room for mistakes. 

It's not a Stihl, but I'll tell you what my cousin got--he's your age, in good health and it sounds like had a similar decision ot make. He ran a Husky 460R and found that while it was fine for firewood, started giving him trouble with trees 20" and up. (he lives on 150-acre, 50 of which is timber). After shopping around a good bit and trying saws out (including renting a Makita 6401 from Home Depot), he figured the 84cc dolkita. He bought a 64cc makita offered through Baileys, along with the 84cc big bore kit. 

Bailey's - Makita DCS6421 64cc Chainsaw with 20" Bar & Chain & 84cc Upgrade Option

He seems pretty happy with it, but time will tell. But good power for the weight. Hope this helps!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2012)

Cody Colston said:


> Running a 660 professionally at 65 is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> C.C.



No, running a 660 professionally at age 65 is a _necessity_.  Good luck with the 441. Let us know how you like it.

You might want to think about getting a set of chaps...they're real cheap insurance.


----------



## PB (Feb 2, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Senior power!!!



Bob, if you ever make it up here I will buy you lunch. With your senior citizen's discount and the smaller portion size, it will be less than a $1.50.

Old man!!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2012)

PB said:


> Bob, if you ever make it up here I will buy you lunch. With your senior citizen's discount and the smaller portion size, it will be less than a $1.50.
> 
> Old man!!



Hey you! I knew you'd figure out a way to save a buck. 

Guys, this is the tightwad that wanted to put recapped tires on his girlfriend's car...front and back. He asked our opinion of his choice. We lumped him up pretty good. 

But...if you ever want to know anything about potatoes, he's the guy to ask.


----------



## PB (Feb 2, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Hey you! I knew you'd figure out a way to save a buck.
> 
> Guys, this is the tightwad that wanted to put recapped tires on his girlfriend's car...front and back. He asked our opinion of his choice. We lumped him up pretty good.
> 
> But...if you ever want to know anything about potatoes, he's the guy to ask.



Yeah, well if the wife found about me spending that much money on my GF she would have a fit!! 

Well someone has to be a tightwad the way you Californians spend.  How many pairs of flip-flops do you own, Bob? 



(For the record, it was new Multi-Mile tires )


----------



## Cody Colston (Feb 2, 2012)

Gologit said:


> No, running a 660 professionally at age 65 is a _necessity_.  Good luck with the 441. Let us know how you like it.
> 
> You might want to think about getting a set of chaps...they're real cheap insurance.



I ordered a pair of Woodland Pro chaps from Baileys a couple days ago. I did that after seeing the pics of all you pros wearing chaps. I already wear a hardhat, safety glasses and steel-toed boots. After 39 years in the oil patch, those PPE items are almost everyday attire. 

Thanks again.

C.C.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with all of the above advice, except that I would add that if you go the 70cc Stihl route, I like the MS440 better. $30 extra for the DP cover and you've got all the saw most folks are likely to ever need. At work, I use it about 85% of the time, a 260 about 10% of the time, and a 660 the remaining 5%. Off the clock I am more whimsical about saw selection. Also, don't get married to a bar length. You can change 'em up as the job demands.


----------



## slowp (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not old yet, but I'm retired and I run a girly saw. Around here, the 440 is considered the perfect kind of all around saw. It was the one used on landings. The fallers generally use the 460 in our second growth, or sometimes a 660. 

I like the 440. I have not heard anything bad about the 441, except one logger said he could tell it was a wee bit heavier than the old 440. 

My friend the gramma likes her 360. She's a few years older than me. She doesn't fall trees but does a lot of cleanup work after the logging is done on her place.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 2, 2012)

The 440 is a great saw, no doubt there.

I had a 441 once, my first big saw. Nice and smooth, easier on the hands for sure. Buy what you want.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 2, 2012)

Cody, my only qualification for responding to your post is I am a long term owner and user of a Stihl 036Pro (a predecessor to the 362). I am not a logger, I have never run a 441, and whether I'll reach your young age remains to be seen. The 59cc Stihls are great saws, but I suggest you go with the larger 70 cc Stihl. Ron


----------



## redprospector (Feb 2, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I'm 65. And a half. I run a 660...for a living. So quit with the "old guy" stuff, okay?
> 
> For what you want to do, and the choices you've listed, I think the 441 will suit you just fine. I don't know what kind of shape you're in but if you can't pack a 441 you better get an aluminum walker and stock up on Geritol. Doing the kind of cutting you talked about you can sit and rest when you please and work at your own pace so a bigger saw won't be that much of a hassle.
> 
> ...



Why Bob, you old fart. You made me feel young again. I'm just 51. And seven eights. Hahahaha!
I've got a buddy that has a sticker in the window of his truck that says "Old Guy's Rule". I've been trying to find one for my truck, if I do I'll get one for you too. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Why Bob, you old fart. You made me feel young again. I'm just 51. And seven eights. Hahahaha!
> I've got a buddy that has a sticker in the window of his truck that says "Old Guy's Rule". I've been trying to find one for my truck, if I do I'll get one for you too.
> 
> Andy



Deal. I'll trade you a "Timber...The Renewable Resource" bumper sticker.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 2, 2012)

slowp said:


> My friend the gramma likes her 360.



My 036 will whoop my 440. Ain't kiddin'. It's "special", though, so don't nobody take that as Gospel.


----------



## slowp (Feb 2, 2012)

madhatte said:


> My 036 will whoop my 440. Ain't kiddin'. It's "special", though, so don't nobody take that as Gospel.



If you put Barbie Stickers on that 440, it would run better. 
Hello Kitty just doesn't do it.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 3, 2012)

Y'know, I might just... no, I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Cody Colston (Feb 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> If you put Barbie Stickers on that 440, it would run better.



So, the "Barbie saw" is a 440? Heck, I was worried about being able to handle one and now find out that a female retired Forester and a Grandma are using the same or similar saws. Sheesh.

The Stihl dealer here has to order the 440. They don't keep the pro-type saws in stock. I'll check it out when it comes in and decide.

BTW, you folks here are a hoot. I somehow stumbled onto this forum when I was looking for the sawing and milling forum. I've been chuckling (and learning) ever since.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 3, 2012)

I didn't know there were other parts of the forum. Wondered why its called as it instead of #####y ####ing logger's forum.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 4, 2012)

madhatte said:


> My 036 will whoop my 440. Ain't kiddin'. It's "special", though, so don't nobody take that as Gospel.



Is that the one that I tried to crush?


----------



## madhatte (Feb 4, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Is that the one that I tried to crush?



The very same!

(stoopid gravity)


----------



## Cody Colston (Feb 5, 2012)

I just wanted to let you folks know that I've decided to buy a lightly used Stihl 390 from a fellow I know in Arkansas. He purchased it new and says he's only put 6-8 tanks of fuel through it (barely broken in) and he also put a 24" bar and chain on it. He was intending to use it for chainsaw milling but ended up buying a used 064 from someone in Oregon. There's a couple of new ripping chains that also come with it. In addition, he also got a Woodmizer LT-10 sawmill this past fall. He just has no need now for the 390.

The reviews on that saw that I read were mostly positive with a couple of complaints about hard starting in cold weather. It doesn't get that cold here so that's not a big concern. The biggest selling point was that it is about half the cost of a new 441, including shipping.

Thanks again to everyone who provided input and advise. It's not the 440/441 I sorta had in mind but like Gologic said, if I don't like it, I'll sell the thing and get something else.


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 6, 2012)

Cody Colston said:


> ...but like Gologic said, if I don't like it, I'll sell the thing and get something else.



Makes it kind of a no-brainer to try out a saw when that & a little time is all your really risking! Then again, who says you have to sell it to get something else:msp_smile:


----------



## DvdAnimalvt (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a 11 year old MS-290. It's the same platform as the 390 and the bottom end is identical. My 290 still runs like a champ. I am not a pro, but I cut lots of firewood for my parents. I recommend the you keep a spare spark plug handy, my saw seems to be sensitive to the condition of the spark plug. If it ever gives me trouble with starting or loss of power it's usually the spark plug. It's only been to the shop one time for a damaged handle. Enjoy your new saw.


----------

